# From funnel to bowl



## TattooedTurner (Dec 18, 2016)

I was able to save the maple bowl I turned into a funnel last weekend. I glued on a walnut blank and went to work. In hindsight I probably should have just finished shaping the bowl and not made a large base, but considering the newr disaster it became, I'm happy with it. This is the fourth bowl I've made, and definitelt the thinnest, I experienced some serious chatter on the final cuts. Sorry for my terrible photography.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 18, 2016)

I agree your base is too big and throws off a really nice save.


----------



## Rockytime (Dec 18, 2016)

I think your save is great. I like the contrasting woods and the larger base which makes it really stable.


----------



## tomtedesco (Dec 18, 2016)

Looks like you planned it all the way.


----------



## OLIVE WOOD (Dec 18, 2016)

I think it looks great and I like the wood


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks guys. Truthfully I would've been happier with a smaller base, but for my fourth bowl I'm ok with it. I learned a lot turning this one and will hopefully get better as I gain experience.


----------



## MDWine (Dec 19, 2016)

Another step in the journey.  We can get so many lessons from an endeavor like this... what we like, what we don't like, how to better and so on.

I think you did well, not only in the learning department, but the turning!

Well done!!


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you Michael. I learned more from this one than the first three combined.

Jay


----------



## Lucky2 (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice bowl, but, the base is far to heavy. 
Len


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks Len, and I agree. I should've gone with my gut instinct and made the base a fraction of the size, but I cut the side too thin to get a safe hold in my cole jaws. I do appreciate the negative feedback on the base, it confirms what I was worried about all along.


----------



## mark james (Dec 20, 2016)

Don't sweat it!!!

Yup a smaller base would have been nice, but what you made is still mighty fine.  The lessons and thoughts for the future are very valuable.

Nice job!


----------



## triw51 (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice save


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 20, 2016)

That is one spectacular piece of maple! Looks like you have a clean glue joint with the Walnut and nice grain orientation on the Walnut. The whole piece is sanded and finished well!

I too agree that the base is out of proportion with the bowl.
An excellent lesson in shape and form.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for the encouragement! I used to be an avid chess player, and I learned far more from my mistakes than from winning, such is the case here. I will certainly make another from maple & walnut, and lessons learned will result in a nicer bowl.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 22, 2016)

TattooedTurner said:


> Thanks to everyone for the encouragement! I used to be an avid chess player, and I learned far more from my mistakes than from winning, such is the case here. I will certainly make another from maple & walnut, and lessons learned will result in a nicer bowl.




There are no mistakes in wood turning ..... only re-design opportunities. :biggrin:


----------



## Sataro (Dec 22, 2016)

Nic looking bowl and a great save!


----------



## SteveAxelrod (Dec 24, 2016)

First and foremost, it's what you think of your work that counts most. I like the final shape and the workmanship looks first class. The maple is beautiful, but I'm guessing you didn't have anything else on hand when you added the walnut. If you had waited until you had a piece of wood that better complemented the maple you may have liked the end result more. The spalted tamarind I glued onto the split piece of rosewood to finish this stopper is a good example. A reasonably good match but not perfect.

Last thought, why not part off the large base and leave whatever bottom you think would be better? Mount a face plate on the bottom if you're afraid your walls are too thin to use your cole jaws.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Dec 25, 2016)

SteveAxelrod said:


> First and foremost, it's what you think of your work that counts most. I like the final shape and the workmanship looks first class. The maple is beautiful, but I'm guessing you didn't have anything else on hand when you added the walnut. If you had waited until you had a piece of wood that better complemented the maple you may have liked the end result more. The spalted tamarind I glued onto the split piece of rosewood to finish this stopper is a good example. A reasonably good match but not perfect.
> 
> Last thought, why not part off the large base and leave whatever bottom you think would be better? Mount a face plate on the bottom if you're afraid your walls are too thin to use your cole jaws.



All I have besides walnut are purpleheart, padauk, & red cedar, so it was the best match from my current stock. I hadn't thought of attaching it from the bottom, and that would definitely work. I think I'm going to leave it as a reminder though - if the thought of attaching it to a faceplate doesn't eat away at me. That's a good idea, thanks.


----------

